# なぁな



## indigozeal1

Hello, all; I'm looking for the meaning of the sentence opener 「なぁな」(or, alternatively, 「ナァナ」).  (なぁな、何でしょうか...)  It is, from context, unlikely to be stuttering.  

Is it simply a variation on なぁ?  (I'm not looking for a translation of なぁ or 何でしょうか; it's なぁな with which I am unfamiliar.)

Thanks in advance for any help.


----------



## Flaminius

indigozeal1 said:


> It is, from context, unlikely to be stuttering.


Could you provide the context for others to see?  All threads need context and background, actually.  Japanese words and phrases can have many different meanings. Understanding them depends on where, when and how they are used. When you post a question, please include as much background information and context as you can.


> Is it simply a variation on なぁ?  (I'm not looking for a translation of なぁ or 何でしょうか; it's なぁな with which I am unfamiliar.)


I am also unfamiliar with なぁな.  Could it be found in an _anime_ or _manga_?  My very uninformed guess is that it is a mocked sentence ending, for which _anime_ and _manga_ are known to be very creative.


----------



## BlackWizard

To the best of my knowledge, that's just like saying "Hey" in English. A word whose purpose is to get the listener's attention. 

The speaker's probably male. Female would use ねえ、ねえ。


----------



## tkekte

I know ねえ from anime, and it's said by male characters often...
Also, if the place you got the quote from is a forum, then maybe it could be someone's nick?


----------



## BlackWizard

Sorry, didn't think anyone would take it like that... Guess I wasn't clear.

I said the speaker's probably male not because males will not use ねえ, but because the reverse doesn't usually happen. As in, females will probably not try to get another person's attention by saying なぁ.


----------



## indigozeal1

I appreciate the responses so far. I am familiar with "nee" and "naa", and, as mentioned, I suspect that "naana" is a variation of the latter.  I'm looking for possible confirmation of that suspicion, as well as insight as to why "naana" was used instead of the standard form.

The speaker is a young male from a novel.  He uses the word a couple times to introduce sentences, mostly interjections into a group conversation; I've posted an example I remember above.  As I don't have the novel on hand, I'm afraid I can't quote extended passages.  I'm just looking to see if anyone's run across this particular word before.


----------



## BlackWizard

It's a variation. Specifically, just repeated twice for emphasis.


----------



## Flaminius

Opps, as you mentioned _supra_, you are looking for the meaning of "the sentence opener 「なぁな」."  I am afraid I am not familiar with that either.  I still think it is a practise particular to the individual (fictitious or otherwise).  Maybe it is derived from なあなあ, which is an emphatic variation of なあ?


----------



## indigozeal1

I understand.  Thank you both very much for your help.


----------

